# Did anyone see The Doctors (tv show) today?



## kathywiehl (Dec 9, 2003)

Did anyone watch this today? There was a discussion about choosing between an elective c-section and I got to hear some pretty infuriating stuff.

If you haven't seen the show, basically it's a talk show hosted by a plastic surgeon, a pediatrician (who happens to be Dr Sears, son of THE DR SEARS), an OB/GYN and another doctor whose specialty I don't know.

A couple asked whether or not they should choose an elective c-section or a vaginal birth. The OB/GYN made it very clear that women now have choices. She also said that it is a tough decision because both options have risks!!! She mentioned the risk of hemorrhage with a vaginal birth and the risk of needing a transfusion with a c-section. Then she talked about how the recovery time is longer with a c-section but then quickly mentioned that you could tear straight through to your rectum and that would be a longer and more painful recovery than a c-section. Even Dr. Sears mentioned the risk of fetal distress with vaginal birth before mentioning the risk of respiratory problems with a c-section.

Of all people, the plastic surgeon was the voice of reason. He said "The rule of thumb is that if you have no problems, you should always go for the vaginal birth" Then, get this.....the OB/GYN seemed to get really defensive and quickly said "NO! Women have CHOICES! What about the woman who wants to protect her vagina?"

THAT is when I walked out of the room fuming.....seriously? Have an elective C-section so you an protect your vagina???? I hate that this crap was on national TV AND that the son of the famous DR Sears was a part of it all....
__________________


----------



## justbishop (Nov 21, 2008)

I didn't see the show, but my step-sis has said that she's happy to have had to have an emergency c/s, because her girly parts didn't get "messed up"

*eyeroll*


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

Hmm, I didn't know dr sears was on there. I'm gonna start watching it now!

Obviously, that is kinda silly, but every once in a while you run across a person who had severe problems with their tear or episiotomy. Of course the c-section carries more risks, but if someone is truly terrified to have a vaginal birth again, what do you tell them? Maybe they did a million kegels and it didn't help. You just don't know.

Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't advise someone to get a section to protect their vajayjay. Both my kids were born unmedicated. BUT I guess it doesn't really bother me what other people do anymore. It is their body. You could probably make an argument that elective c-sections raise insurance premiums though.


----------



## Cekimon (Feb 3, 2008)

I just watched it... west coaster.

I knew it was going to go down like that. That OB GYN is not a friend of natural routes IMO.

HOWEVER... another non-medical thing to add ....an article I read before was about this lady who was denied insurance later on in life after having a C-section and the reason was because the insurance company saw her as a risk for needing ANOTHER Csection during her child bearing years... and since she was in her early 30s.... they denied her because they figured she'd have another kid and therefore need another Csection and they wouldn't want to pay for it. She came off a group policy and was trying to get an individual plan apparently. Don't remember the exact place I saw this article... but just another one of the many reasons women shouldn't choose to have a c section.

that show bugs me.


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)

I was pretty fired up after watching the segment. I've had a c-section and it was no walk in the park. I'm trying for a VBAC this time because I'd rather not go through the pain and difficult recovery that results from having a c-section.The OB seemed very pro-cesarean and the parents they interviewed were very quick to make their decision about electing to have the procedure done instead of going through the labor process. I'm all about "choices in childbirth" but I think they made the c-section sound like the easy route when there's so much more to consider.


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathywiehl* 
Of all people, the plastic surgeon was the voice of reason. He said "The rule of thumb is that if you have no problems, you should always go for the vaginal birth" Then, get this.....the OB/GYN seemed to get really defensive and quickly said "NO! Women have CHOICES! What about the woman who wants to protect her vagina?"

THAT is when I walked out of the room fuming.....seriously? Have an elective C-section so you an protect your vagina???? I hate that this crap was on national TV AND that the son of the famous DR Sears was a part of it all....
__________________

That's amazing. I guess if someone wants to protect their vagina that much, maybe the should rethink having kids altogether, KWIM? Seriously. It's mindboggling.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

The "don't mess up your vagina" seriously sets me off. I've only ever had c-sections. I only ever will have c-sections (pregnant with my last and the surgery will be in June). I can barely do kegels at all, because of the nerve damage in my pelvis and abdomen. (I've been doing them regularly for at least 20 years.) I spent about six months _completely_ unable to feel my clitoris. I have stress incontinence - only occasional, so far - but I'm not really feeling optimistic about that situation. Maybe c-sections "save" some women's vaginas, but they haven't done a whole lot for mine.


----------



## layla983 (Oct 8, 2007)

WAIT....that guy is the son of Dr. Sears?!

Wow. I had no idea. I only watch the show when nothing else is going on, DH jokes I only watch it when I want to get angry. I feel like they are, well, idiots on the show. I had no idea there was a Dr. Sears on the show. I don't pay attention to their names. lol

Anyway, I'm pretty offended honestly about how csection should be a choice if you want to protect your vagina. Really, what does that mean? Since I had a vaginal birth, it's all worn & torn? What she should have mentioned was that not EVERYONE gets a serious tear, if a tear at all. With a csection, you've got an incision no matter what. I'll take the chance of a minor tear over a major surgery anyday. I know people need csections, but I could never trust a doctor who was just willing to let women have one for no reason. I don't see that as responsible medicine at all.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *layla983* 
What she should have mentioned was that not EVERYONE gets a serious tear, if a tear at all. With a csection, you've got an incision no matter what.

I've noticed that in the "c-section vs. vaginal birth" debates, the pro c-section side often seems to be comparing vaginal births with complications to c-sections without complications. I'm not sure why they think that make sense. Things can go horribly wrong either way, but comparing a "walk in the park" (are they ever?) c-section with a nightmare vaginal birth is totally wrong.

I also love the bit about how with vaginal birth, there's the risk of hemorrhage, and with c-section, there's the risk of transfusion. Hello? Why are you doing a transfusion? Maybe for...excess blood loss? I guess that's just totally different from a hemorrhage, though...


----------



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

I wonder what research the OB was using when she said "you could tear straight through to your rectum." Was that with or without episiotomy? Doesn't that increase your risk of tearing? Yet it's commonplace in US vaginal births. I think if women had more support during labor, complications including tears and C-sections could be avoided. That's what they should be discussing.


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

I've had 2 nightmare natural births with bad tears & 2 smooth c/s with minimal recovery compared to my vag. births. I'm a perfect example of what the OB was talking about & being an OB, she sees people like me & that's her experience, so I can see where she's coming from. But... the other doctors could have made a better case for vaginal birth that does happen smoothly, its by far the best option.

I honestly can't imagine choosing surgery without a good reason & some people's vaginas improve with birth--I have no issues at all, once I healed. I think it was a pretty ridiculous discussion & the OB is not warm & fuzzy at all.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I am happy they don't show that here: I could have smashed my tv with something heavy if I had seen it!


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ugh i don't watch this show but since nothing else was on I flipped it to what would turn into local news... I wanted to throw something at the TV!! What gets me is the MEN had it right and the woman is a moron. "Yes what is more important is my vagina and sex life - not the well being of my child" Then the couple that asked the Q said they were going c/s the husband said it was just so much better to think they would get up and go in to have the baby rather than not know when or if she would have a 20 hour labor (god forbid) AHHH!!! I seriously almost threw something at the TV.....

I did like the fact the dr in the middle beside her mentioned BFing complications due to c/s. The one shining moment.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

The OB on that show has no use for anyone's opinions except her own. It is painful for me to listen to her talk.

I don't know anything about the show per say, but I get the impression that the four docs don't really talk about the show before they go on. On several occassions it has seemed like they are surprised to hear what the others are saying, and that they haven't really prepared for the segments.

For the most part I think that Dr Sears does a good job. And the young ER guy is okay, but he's just there for eye candy. The plastic surgeon's answer for EVERY issue that comes up is...Get Plastic Surgery! and the OB should just stay home.

But back to the topic at hand- I'm sure that she makes her money on high risk C-sections here and in Africa and she must feel like she has to defend the 'bestness' of surgery.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathywiehl* 
Of all people, the plastic surgeon was the voice of reason. He said "The rule of thumb is that if you have no problems, you should always go for the vaginal birth" Then, get this.....the OB/GYN seemed to get really defensive and quickly said "NO! Women have CHOICES! *What about the woman who wants to protect her vagina?"
*
THAT is when I walked out of the room fuming.....seriously? Have an elective C-section so you an protect your vagina???? I hate that this crap was on national TV AND that the son of the famous DR Sears was a part of it all....
__________________

Protect their vaginas from what, doing what they're designed/evolved to do? It's so absurd it'd be funny if people didn't actually listen to it.

I CAN. NOT. STAND. that OB. She annoys me so much that I can't watch the show. You should have heard her talk about how circ is a women's health issue


----------



## Dera (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
Protect their vaginas from what, doing what they're designed/evolved to do? It's so absurd it'd be funny if people didn't actually listen to it.

I CAN. NOT. STAND. that OB. She annoys me so much that I can't watch the show. You should have heard her talk about how circ is a women's health issue










Exactly. She is awful. Horrible. Inexcusably ignorant. People listen to this woman and take her advice. I've heard her mention the benefits to circumcision at least 4 times. YUCK!

I heard the ER guy ask her once how many sections she performed and she kind of smirked and said as many as are necessary. I'd be willing to put money on how high that number is. Maybe 60% I bet even more.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

I loved the episode where she told the caller that epis were a no risk procedure and everyone should have one because no woman should have to suffer the pain of child birth.







I only caught the last 10 secs of yesterday's show and knew it was enough to have made me angry. Not only is it disturbing that people watch it and take it as legitimate medical advice, but then Dr. Phil is whole heartedly promoting it also and you know how many people love him.







:


----------



## JessasMilkMama (Oct 24, 2004)

I have heard of this show but never seen it.
Dr. Jim Sears is our Ped!
I feel the need to defend him, he has always been supportive of HB, BF, non vaxing etc.
On the Dr. Phil show he defends nursing and cosleeping and not spanking.
I guess I have to you tube some of the shows. Although I probably wouldnt get anything out of it.


----------



## JessasMilkMama (Oct 24, 2004)

oh yeah we could talk for HOURS about Dr. Phil but thats for another thread


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

I think the breastfeeding point was a good one & I wish Dr. Sears had also made it when it comes to circ.
As a volunteer LC I see the damage circ does to breastfeeding all the time.

There are some negatives to Dr. Phil, but the guy hates spanking& is very vocal & articulate about it & I will always respect him for that!

Jessasmilkmama, How cool that Dr. Sears is your dr!


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

Ugh, sounds like a crazy show. I can't imagine anyone choosing a c-section because its "easy". Having had one, it was no walk in the park. My SIL (mother of three, all vaginal births) actually DID say to me, "at least your vagina is still normal!". I'm like, uh, are you kidding me?! Have you seen the 8 inch scar on my tummy?! I'd do anything to be "Miss Easy Vaginal Birth" like you!!!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

There is one thing I never see mentioned when you hear people talking about the effects to childbirth for a woman's vagina: for many women, sex only became really enjoyable AFTER they had had a vaginal birth! I hope this is not TMI, but that was the case for me and two other women I know. Things were painful and/or complicated before a vaginal birth, but super easy and fun afterwards









The uterus and the vagina are the absolute most amazing organs in the human body IMO. To say that c-sections are preferable to vaginal childbirth if a woman wants to save her vagina, is to understimate the amazing versatily it has.

And anyway, what happened to kegels? Shouldn't all women do their their kegels anyway, baby or not?


----------



## gemasita (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't vaginas exist so that babies can come out of them?

I think I'll be tube-fed through my stomach from now on to "protect my throat."

I could also have my excrements removed surgically to "protect my anus."


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gemasita* 
Don't vaginas exist so that babies can come out of them?

I think I'll be tube-fed through my stomach from now on to "protect my throat."

I could also have my excrements removed surgically to "protect my anus."










This isn't really funny, but it struck me that way...


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gemasita* 
Don't vaginas exist so that babies can come out of them?

I think I'll be tube-fed through my stomach from now on to "protect my throat."

I could also have my excrements removed surgically to "protect my anus."









yes it is funny.


----------



## maotmsmi (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quindin* 
There is one thing I never see mentioned when you hear people talking about the effects to childbirth for a woman's vagina: for many women, sex only became really enjoyable AFTER they had had a vaginal birth! I hope this is not TMI, but that was the case for me and two other women I know. Things were painful and/or complicated before a vaginal birth, but super easy and fun afterwards









I've heard that many times before. I was surprised by how painful sex can be post c/s. That show made me SO angry. I have a lot of emotional issues related to my c-sections and probably wouldn't have watched the episode had I known they were going to throw that couple in there. I hate how their topics aren't related to each other and all of a sudden that stupid OB starts saying things that make me sooo mad. Dr. Sears did try to get in his 2cents about the risks to c-sections. Although he did say one a c/s all babies will have to be born by c/s but maybe he was just trying to scare the couple! I was shocked when the couple chose elective c/s. If that's what is best for them and their baby great, I just hope it's not a choice they regret later on down the road.


----------



## itsrtimedownhere (Jul 18, 2008)

of course we all need to protect our vaginas from births. especially because nothing says sexy better than a c/s scar through the middle of your pubes.

ugh.


----------



## lavieenrose (Jun 30, 2005)

I haven't seen the show, thank goodness, because I would probably be throwing things at the TV. I've heard from SO MANY younger women who don't have children yet that they want to find an OB who will let them have an elective C because they've heard it's _easier_. They really don't seem to get that it's major surgery. I mean, thank goodness it exists for times when it's truly necessary, but it seems like a whole bunch of people are playing fast and loose with what "necessary" means.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliviasaru* 
My mother had four (!!!) C-sections since VBAC wasn't an option then, and she's definitely not a proponent.

I'm heading into number five in a few months, and I'm not even remotely a proponent of them. Actually, most of the women I know who are proponents were either absolutely terrified of labour in the first place (like my ex-SIL, whose adoptive mom had one bio baby and almost died - but she had pre-existing pelvic damage) and found it a relief not to have to go through labour or have never had one. I have one relative who had her last baby by c-section, and after _years_ of hearing how she couldn't understand why I was so upset by mine, she told me that she wouldn't wish one on her worst enemy - and she had a _fabulous_ recovery, even better than mine, which are usually pretty good, by all accounts.


----------



## oofda (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
Protect their vaginas from what, doing what they're designed/evolved to do? It's so absurd it'd be funny if people didn't actually listen to it.


That is just hilarious. Protecting your vagina from giving birth. OMG! I've given birth vaginally 6 times. My vagina did a GREAT job each time AND it does a GREAT job having sex with my hubby (gets better all the time!). Not to mention that my breasts are sexy AND they feed my babies







How cool is that?!


----------



## jmcqabigler (May 7, 2006)

I'm one of those that sex got alot better after my first birth. It was not longer painful if we had a quicky or take for ever for me to finally get warmed up enough not to have it hurt. After birth even with a tear it was so much easier and alot more enjoyable. My hubby has never complained I think he would rather it a bit looser but get more than the other way around


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyKrista* 
I've heard that many times before. I was surprised by how painful sex can be post c/s. That show made me SO angry. I have a lot of emotional issues related to my c-sections and probably wouldn't have watched the episode had I known they were going to throw that couple in there. I hate how their topics aren't related to each other and all of a sudden that stupid OB starts saying things that make me sooo mad. Dr. Sears did try to get in his 2cents about the risks to c-sections. Although he did say one a c/s all babies will have to be born by c/s but maybe he was just trying to scare the couple! I was shocked when the couple chose elective c/s. If that's what is best for them and their baby great, I just hope it's not a choice they regret later on down the road.

I had two c/s and this happened both times. For a while I thought I'd never have sex again. NO one ever said anything about it as a possible complication, and I've never read about it anywhere either.


----------

